# Please help - Applying patches to FreeBSD 8.0



## Jana (May 23, 2010)

Hi All,

This is my first foray into the BSD world coming from a Linux/Windows background, FreeBSD has a number of unique features that I am looking forward to exploring/using.

A few days ago I attempted to install FreeBSD 8.0 RELEASE (amd64) on my HP workstation, I have two problems which I came across whilst attempting to configure and install additional components.  Both issues appear to be fixed, please see:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=144490

Where can I download FreeBSD 8.0 STABLE (amd64) as per the advice from the link above.

http://groups.google.com/group/mailing.freebsd.ports-bugs/msg/2855527bb0b3ba12

How do I apply the patch/fix as mentioned in the above link.

Appreciate any help.

Many Thanks


----------



## zeiz (May 23, 2010)

FreeBSD 8-STABLE could be downloaded from ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/
This shows 201005 directory where latest snapshot supposed to be. Currently it's empty but hopefully already on Monday the snapshot will appear there.
Another option is to download 201004 snapshot, then update src and rebuild world and kernel.
One more option is to convert 8.0-RELEASE to 8-STABLE by editing standard-supfile to match 8-STABLE, download src for 8-STABLE and rebuild world and kernel.
I would rather wait for the latest snapshot (not too long to wait).
To apply a patch it should be placed in /files directory of a port (should be created if doesn't exist) for example 
/usr/ports/x11-wm/obconf/files. 
The name of a patch is usually listed on the top of a patch, in this case the name is *patch-src__preview_update.c* 
Then a patch will be applied automatically during port compiling. More info here
It also looks like x11-wm/obconf/Makefile must be edited with the only change *PORTREVISION=* from 4 to 5.


----------



## crsd (May 23, 2010)

There's also http://pub.allbsd.org/FreeBSD-snapshots/, containing snapshots built on daily basis. JFYI.


----------



## zeiz (May 23, 2010)

Are there "stripped" snapshots at http://pub/allbsd.org ? dvd1.iso is ~700Mb vs ~1GB. 
What exactly Japanese stripped there?


----------



## crsd (May 23, 2010)

Packages, probably.


----------



## zeiz (May 23, 2010)

I thought there are no packages nowadays on dvd.
But, look! - indeed: a number of freebsd-doc packages for several languages @300MB!
I would rather be pleased with src 
Thanks!


----------

